# Ich brauche Hilfe



## DJDREAM (13 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe vor 5 Tagen einen T-Mobil vertrag abgeschlossen. Dann habe ich heute erfahren das meine Karte gesperrt sei, ich habe bei T-Mobile angerufen und die haben mir gesagt das ich wohl über 700€ telefoniert haben soll, obwohl ich nicht einmal angerufen habe, ich weiss nicht was ich tun soll. Ich bin echt verzweifelt.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2005)

Hast Du geSMSt, womöglich gar mit Premium-SMS hantiert? Oder den Anschluss für einen Dienst benutzt, der über die Handyrechnung abgerechnet wird?


----------



## DJDREAM (13 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich habe nicht telefoniert. Kann man wenn das Handy am PC dran ist dieses benutzen?


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2005)

DJDREAM schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man wenn das Handy am PC dran ist dieses benutzen?


Na klar, z. B. als Modem (geräteabhängig) oder zum Versand von Nachrichten o. ä. (mit der zum Handy gehörigen Software). Es wäre interessant zu wissen, was auf der Rechnung steht. Merke Dir mal diesen Thread vor und komme wieder, wenn Du die Rechnung hast.


----------



## DJDREAM (14 Dezember 2005)

ich habe gerade mit einem Rechtsberater gesprochen, er hat mich da so gut aufgeklärt. Er hat das gleiche wie du gesagt. 

Ich bräuchte mir nicht soviel sorgen zu machen. Trotzdem finde ich das eine Frechheit das andere Personen im Internet anderen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## DJDREAM (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ich brauche Hilfe*

Nun es steht drauf das ich wohl Stündlich irgendwelche GPRS Dienste genutzt haben soll. Ich weiss aber noch immer nicht wie das geschehen sein soll.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ich brauche Hilfe*

Dann hast du vielleicht ein Handy mit einer modifizierten Software vom Anbieter.
Z.B. Vodaphone hat Handys, die in deren eigenen Shops verkauft werden, die mit einer speziellen Software belegt sind, die es mit einem Tastendruck ermöglichen, ins Web zu gehen. 
Mögliches Szenario:
Wenn du dann keine Tastensperre drin hast und das Handy z.B.in der Hosentasche immer wieder den Knopf getätigt bekommt, wird via Web eine GPRS Verbindung aufgebaut.
Mir ist das schon durch Vertippen passiert. (zu breite Finger und dann den falschen Knopf bei einem  mir nicht so geläufigen Handy betätigt  )
Das Handy haben wir inzwischen ausgesondert, weil es keine Tastensperre besitzt und auch andere Einstellungen wie Klingelton und Lautstärke sich dauernd verstellten. (Motorola


----------



## Teleton (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ich brauche Hilfe*



			
				DJDREAM schrieb:
			
		

> Nun es steht drauf das ich wohl Stündlich irgendwelche GPRS Dienste genutzt haben soll. Ich weiss aber noch immer nicht wie das geschehen sein soll.


Automatische Abfrage nach e-mails aktiviert?


----------



## DJDREAM (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ich brauche Hilfe*

Nein das war es nicht, ich habe keine automatische abfrage nach Emails. Ich habe das Handy am Abend an der Rechner gehängt. Ich habe nicht einmal eine Taste gedrückt. Ich stehe sogar jetzt noch im Dunkeln wie das passiert ist. 

Ja wenn das so sein sollte und ich mich eingelogt habe ins INet dann würde aber kein Volumen enstehen sondern nur Zeit im INternet, weil das gerät am PC angeschlossen war.


----------



## Teleton (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ich brauche Hilfe*



			
				DJDREAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Handy am Abend an der Rechner gehängt. Ich habe nicht einmal eine Taste gedrückt.


Erzähl mal genauer was Du gemacht hast. Drangehängt? Wie genau? Mit Kabel? Was passierte dann? Hat der Rechner irgendeine Meldung abgegeben nach dem "Dranhängen"? Musstest Du Software installieren? Warum hast Du Dein Handy überhaupt drangehängt? Du sagst keine Taste gedrückt? Am Handy oder am Rechner? Was hast Du in der Zeit gemacht in der das Handy am Rechner hing?



			
				DJDREAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wenn das so sein sollte und ich mich eingelogt habe ins INet dann würde aber kein Volumen enstehen sondern nur Zeit im INternet, weil das gerät am PC angeschlossen war.


Liegt Dir da ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis vor?


----------



## DJDREAM (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ich brauche Hilfe*

Ich wollte mir von meiner Platte 2 bis 3 Lieder rueber schicken. Dann habe ich gesehen das er in diesem Moment den Akku lädt. Da habe ich mir gedacht, komm lass ich das Handy am Rechner bis zum Morgen. 

Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis geben die mir nicht, sondern nur die Angabe GPRS aktion. Sonst nichts!


----------

